# Got my ram heads back



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Got are ram mounts back from last feb hunt on thompson temple ranch.






this one is mine

And this one is my step sons








Shot mine with my mission eliminator


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man those look great!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very, very cool...Good lookin' animals. Congrats to you both....


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good job, I have a couple of TT rams in my trophy room as well.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice mounts. I shot one about 15 years ago in Devils River. He was sunning on a cliff and after I shot him he fell off the cliff. I still get sick thinking about those broken horns.


----------

